# Tax time - Mileage ???



## WT WOLF (Aug 6, 2015)

_Getting ready to do taxes. Where can I get my total miles driven for Uber? Has to be an easier way than going to my trip summary and doing each one individually... Keeping track of my miles for 2016..._


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm gonna go out on a limb hear and say there's a few things wrong with your post.
I'll start with calculating miles driven with uber riders only


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

You consult your mileage log book that you've kept scrupulous recods with since you began driving for hire.


----------



## WT WOLF (Aug 6, 2015)

14gIV said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb hear and say there's a few things wrong with your post.
> I'll start with calculating miles driven with uber riders only


"a limb HEAR..." something wrong with your post also - Wikipedia for spelling maybe ???


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

WT WOLF said:


> "a limb HEAR..." something wrong with your post also - Wikipedia for spelling maybe ???


I can chalk that up to an iPhone auto correct error....what do you chalk your entire origina post to lol


----------

